# Burned/charred body



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I posted this in a different thread so I thought I would do it's own Tut. So here it is.........

1 dollar store broom
1 blucky (mine was about 9 yrs old)
1 can great stuff
1 can of red spray paint
1 can blk spray paint
7 1/2in screws
2 pairs latex or vinyl gloves

Remove arms,legs, head and torso. cut a hole in the top and bottom of the skull just big enough to fit the broom handle threw. do the same to the torso and the hip area. Slide and position it where you want it, then screw 2 screws in the back of it. Do the same for the torso and the skull. once everything is attached cut the mouth of the skull and bend it open and fill top and bottom with great stuff. let dry. Now find a place to hang it. now spray great stuff in small amounts and spread it out with your hand. how you want it to look is up to you. Do this all over it. Let it dry for about 1-2 hours. Once dry spray the whole thing red. let that dry. now add some char marks where you would like. I painted black the areas that I thought would burn/char first. Once all is dry hand or place where every you want. I used spit style. I screwed the handle to the beams so it would stay in place. The beams and other wood are scraps left over from a pallet. Please make sure you cut the handle from the broom.

here are a couple of pics.

This year I'm thinking I may add a motor so that it rotates.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is utterly disgusting...and amazing!!!! Thank u so much for the tutorial, I have some costumes I need to turn into TOTers (aka zombie food), this will be perfect...


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I just took this advice and made one with a many head and the materials listed. It comes out so real it is freaky. I love this!! Best looking prop so far!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great, but WEAR GLOVES IF YOU'RE GOING TO SPREAD GREAT STUFF WITH YOUR HANDS!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

lol that's why I put it on the list. I have seen people use there bare hands then piss and moan about it later. lol


Thank you all for the kind words. It makes a person feel good. So Thank you! =)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> lol that's why I put it on the list. I have seen people use there bare hands then piss and moan about it later. lol
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words. It makes a person feel good. So Thank you! =)



Great tut...I found the hard way about using GS without gloves, took weeks for it to come off


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes...I am going to make one of these if time.....Thanks for posting the supply list and easy tut. Yours look great!


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome! Now how to fit that into a grave yard..... lol


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm... this would work great for a witch that has been burned at the stake.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

This would work great for that. I am picturing a full size one standing straight up with glowing coals around it.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> This would work great for that. I am picturing a full size one standing straight up with glowing coals around it.


And maybe some shreds of a robe, the remains of a pointed hat, and a charred broom!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it! This will be perfect for my 9 Gates of Hell theme this year!


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats just gross...I love it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

That is just awesomely nasty, great job!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work very cool!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you all.I am working on a few other ideas for this year I will keep you posted.


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Excellent paint work. Definitely applying the concept this year, with the spit.


----------



## Chris Harris (Aug 19, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance... but what's a "blucky"?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

A Blucky is a made-up word for a blow-mold skeleton. It's a combination of BLow-mold and Bucky, which is the lowest grade of the skeletons available on the market. Bluckies don't look very realistic but they are (relatively) cheap, so they are good for props like the one Sleepers created. Similar terms you might come across are Wally, which is a Walgreen's skeleton.


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

I absoluting love this and want one,. NOt sure where I will upt it - but go to make the hubby build it for me. Thank you for sharing,


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

this looks awesome, Now that i know what a blucky and a wally are, what is "great stuff"?


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

oh i see, an expandable foam spray. like monofoam?


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is absolutely fabulous! What a great idea!


----------



## SLAM (Sep 16, 2012)

This is brilliant... well done.


----------



## princess creepy (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the Tut I needed! I have a full 4ft plastic skeleton that is so fake looking -I've tried bloody-ing it up but the blood just drips off and nothing sticks.
It looks great and inspires me to try my full skelly again!


----------



## Ashley Roberts (Sep 16, 2013)

This was the first prop I looked at after joining the forum. I absolutely loved it and had to make one. Of course being me I didn't read through all the posts and had no idea what a blucky was lol but with a little creativity I created my own version of this. Used bubble wrap to make the form and a synthetic pumpkin for the head. I added big bulging eyeballs so now my "manny" looks like a skinned Oscar the Grouch lmao. But I love it and I can't wait to add him to my zombie butcher station this year. Kudos to you for coming up with such a fantastic prop!


----------

